# sunshine kids vs britax



## nukedwifey (Sep 22, 2008)

Which car seat to get? That is the question.

We have a 2005 Chrysler pacifica with 3 row seating. We'll most likely put our son in the second row captain's chairs while he is ERF. I'm debating between a Britax Advocate a Boulevard or a Sunshine Kids Radian XTSL. He seems to be a big kid so I want something with a higher weight limit. He's currently 7 months, 20lbs and 28". He does wear CD so that also makes a difference in the roominess of the crotch.

We can't use the SL with the Radian so that feature is not important. I have read reviews that the Radian is hard to install, especially with the seatbelt, and the straps are hard to tighten. I also read that Britax wasn't great in the room for legs with ERF. Seeing as I can't physically touch either seat since no one around here carries them in the store. Help me decide! What do you know?


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

The Advocate is way overpriced, and I would not recommend Britax seats, especially for big kids. They have very little leg room RFing, and they are outgrown by height FFing sooner than almost any other higher-weight harnessing seat currently on the market. The Radian has an extra 10 pounds RFing and lots more leg room, and will give probably about an extra year forward-facing based on height.


----------



## nukedwifey (Sep 22, 2008)

Would you suggest anything else other than the radian or do you think that's a good choice?


----------



## gretelmom (Jun 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nukedwifey* 
Would you suggest anything else other than the radian or do you think that's a good choice?

I'm in love with my Radian. My kids were in Boulevards until DS1 is 4.5 yrs. He finally hit the height limit. It is a tight fit RF until 2, but I think everything is.

I bought the Radian a few months ago, and when DS1 is 6 I'll put him in a regular booster, then put DS2 (he will be 4) in the Radian. I wish I'd just bought them each a Radian (we have the one with side cushioning) from 6 mos.

Not hard to install or tighten, though we use the Latch function since its FF.


----------



## indie (Jun 16, 2003)

I have two Radians and a Boulevard. The Radians are much, much better and will last you longer.

I've heard about install problems with the Radians too, but I've always been able to get a great install in every car I've tried (mostly with seat belts). There was a bit of a learning curve, but once I got it I found it so much easier than the Britax seats. I wonder sometimes if the folks who had trouble gave up too easily.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

The other seat to consider for bigger kids and ERF is the Safety First Complete Air. The best part is it will install much more upright than the radian.


----------



## soygurl (Jan 28, 2006)

The Graco My Ride 65 is another seat to consider. It has a 40 lb. RF weight limit, and a 65 lb. (imagine that!) FF weight limit. Will last about as long as a Britax convertible for RF height, but with much more leg room, and a higher weight limit (so good for shorter torso, stockier kids). Has duel cup holders that seem really popular with kids.







Oh, and it's also less expensive than the Radian XTSL, Britax, and the Complete Air (I think).
Oh the down side, it's quite reclined when FF which might bother some kids. It also only has one crotch strap position, so it might not give much CD room.
You might be able to find one to check out IRL (they're at most Targets, BRU, etc. I think).


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soygurl* 
The Graco My Ride 65 is another seat to consider. It has a 40 lb. RF weight limit, and a 65 lb. (imagine that!) FF weight limit. Will last about as long as a Britax convertible for RF height, but with much more leg room, and a higher weight limit (so good for shorter torso, stockier kids). Has duel cup holders that seem really popular with kids.







Oh, and it's also less expensive than the Radian XTSL, Britax, and the Complete Air (I think).
Oh the down side, it's quite reclined when FF which might bother some kids. It also only has one crotch strap position, so it might not give much CD room.
You might be able to find one to check out IRL (they're at most Targets, BRU, etc. I think).

But, of all the 40lb rfing convertibles, it will be outgrown rfing the earliest due to the shorter shell height. With a 28" 7mo I'd be very concerned about outgrowing it by height before weight and probably around 3.


----------



## simplehome (Jul 13, 2004)

I think the ease of installation really depends upon your vehicle. You'll just have to try to find reviews from people who have the same car.

As for tightening the harness, it tightens *differently*, but it isn't any harder. It uses a ratcheting system, it seems, rather than a smooth cam. I find my Britax Decathlon nearly IMPOSSIBLE to tighten, whereas I can get the Radian tight every time without worry.


----------



## Melanie_7773 (Mar 22, 2007)

I find it very, very difficult to adjust the harness on my Radian. It's just downright stiff. Even without a child in the seat I have to yank pretty hard. I've read that it varies from seat to seat - some are fine, others not.


----------



## redneckdad (Jan 6, 2010)

So nobody here is concerned about spending close to $300 on a car seat made in China? I mean, if it were a cheap one maybe I could see that. But with bad press on products coming out of there am I in the minority here being concerned about trusting my children with something made in China?

The fact that Britax is made in the USA is what really pushed me to that product. Anyone else figure that in their decision making process?

I'm looking at an unopened box with a Radian XTSL in my living room that I"m considering returning because I noticed it's made in China.

Problem is, I need to fit two car seats together on a bench seat in my Suburban so that we still have access to the third row.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Are they really? IDK why but for some reason I thought radians were made in the USA too... wierd. I honestly just don't think britax seats are worth it. They honestly aren't even on my short list of car seats.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redneckdad* 
So nobody here is concerned about spending close to $300 on a car seat made in China? I mean, if it were a cheap one maybe I could see that. But with bad press on products coming out of there am I in the minority here being concerned about trusting my children with something made in China?

The fact that Britax is made in the USA is what really pushed me to that product. Anyone else figure that in their decision making process?

I'm looking at an unopened box with a Radian XTSL in my living room that I"m considering returning because I noticed it's made in China.

Problem is, I need to fit two car seats together on a bench seat in my Suburban so that we still have access to the third row.

Not all Britax products are made in the USA.

And the fact is that we have conclusive testing showing that Britax makes an inferior product. Sunshine Kids is owned and operated in the United States.

Car seats are not cheaply made plastic toys turned out in the hundreds of thousands (at least not the Radians). While ideally I purchase American made items, the need to have an acceptable child restraint far exceeds it.

Britax doesn't make the grade. Sunshine Kids' does.


----------



## redneckdad (Jan 6, 2010)

What "conclusive testing" are you referring to? Mind sharing with us/me?

I called Britax this morning before posting here. While it is true that not all Britax PRODUCTS are made in the US (i.e. strollers, carriers and the like) they said the CAR SEATS are made in the US.

I know the one in our Suburban is made in the US.


----------



## betsyj (Jan 8, 2009)

My Graco My Ride 65 was made in America. But, I am quite sure that some part of it was probably manufactured in China. It is almost impossible to avoid.

You should google Sara Bongiorni-she and her family tried going a whole year without buying anything made in China.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi, redneckdad -- I'm a ******* mom.

I believe what Maedze is referring to is recent informational testing done by Transport Canada (Canadian Britaxes are the same as US Britaxes, and I had this personally confirmed at a tour of the Britax assembly line) and compliance testing done bt NHTSA.

In several of the Transport Canada tests with a 51# dummy, the harnesses ripped out of the Marathon shells. This happened in six different tests of the Marathon. It happened one time with one other seat, and it did not happen at all with most of the seats.

In the NHTSA compliance testing, which is basically snapshots of how the seat performs under certain conditions, the Britax convertibles came very very close to the maximum head excursion permitted. In one test, the Roundabout was *exactly* at the maximum limits. Most, if not all, of the other seats were comfortably under the limits. (Britax Roundabout, untethered, with a 3yo test dummy, 813mm head excursion, which is exactly the maximum. A randomly chosen comparison: Evenflo Triumph Advance, same test, 541mm head excursion.)

It's important to note that the Britaxes DID pass all the NHTSA compliance tests and the TC testing was for informational purposes only and no recalls or warnings were issued. They are safe to use. But there are reasons why some people might choose not to use them.


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

This is what I received from SK when I asked about toxicity in their seats.

Quote:

By US law, all car seats and booster covers have to be flame retardant. Our Radian car seats and Monterey boosters comply with US, European and Canadian regulations regarding toxic substances such as bromides and PBDE. More than this, Sunshine Kids has made ultra-low toxicity a high priority in each step of our manufacturing process. Sunshine Kids, utilizes a unique, flame-retardant treatment that virtually eliminates toxic out-gassing. The exact formulation remains proprietary, but we are very confident that parents will be very pleased with the results. Stringent, third-party tests by different organizations have rated Radian and Monterey seats as among the lowest in toxicity and toxic out-gassing. Please see the links below for test results and additional information.

http://www.healthycar.org/carseat.de...p?getrecno=170 Rating for Monterey

http://www.healthycar.org/carseat.de...p?getrecno=171 Rating for Radian65

http://www.healthycar.org/carseat.de...p?getrecno=172 Rating for Radian80

http://www.thestamfordtimes.com/story/73015
This article about toxicity levels in car seats rates the 'safest car seats' of which two are the Sunshine Kids Radian and Monterey seats.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maedze* 
Not all Britax products are made in the USA.

And the fact is that we have conclusive testing showing that Britax makes an inferior product. Sunshine Kids is owned and operated in the United States.

Car seats are not cheaply made plastic toys turned out in the hundreds of thousands (at least not the Radians). While ideally I purchase American made items, the need to have an acceptable child restraint far exceeds it.

Britax doesn't make the grade. Sunshine Kids' does.

Britax parkwaysg is made in china. I don't know if they are schlogging any of their other seats to china for manufacture or not, but it seems that future seats may be made there.. The complete air is made in the US. I know Sunshine Kids is a US company (they are located down in the town where I grew up) but I have no idea where they are made.


----------

